# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Oksana Grishina !

## vAnY

Δεν μπορουσα να μην ανοιξω τοπικ για την καταπληκτικη Oksana Grishina, αθλητρια 
IFBB Pro Fitness. 





Ειναι 32 ετων, γεννημενη στη Ρωσσια, παντρεμενη ( :01. Mr. Green: ) και ζει στο Las Vegas.  Παντα της αρεσε ο αθλητησμος. Εκανε επαγγελματικη καριερα στην ενοργανη γυμναστικη, την οποια αρχισε σε ηλικια 8 ετων, πριν ασχοληθει με το fitness.


stats: IFBB All Star Pro Fitness Championships 2007 3rd
          IFBB Olympia 2007 7th
          IFBB New York Pro Fitness 2008 7th
          IFBB Arnold Classic 2009 9th
          IFBB Arnold Classic 2010 5th





Εμπνευση για πολλες γυναικες !!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Φοβερη αθλήτρια και όμορφη κοπελα !

----------


## vAnY

Ναι ειναι φοβερη, συνδιαζει ομορφια, χαρη, και πολυ καλη μυικοτητα με δυναμη! Σπανιο να βρει κανεις ολα αυτα μαζι σε μια αθλητρια πιστευω. :03. Thumb up:  Ειδα ειχες βαλει κι εσυ φωτο στα hot babes νομιζω, απλα ειπα να επεκταθω λιγο εδω :01. Mr. Green: 
(πρεπει να κανω και κανα τοπικ για αντρα μου φαινεται διοτι θα με παρεξηγησουν στο τελος χαχα :01. Razz: )

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ναι ειναι φοβερη, συνδιαζει ομορφια, χαρη, και πολυ καλη μυικοτητα με δυναμη! Σπανιο να βρει κανεις ολα αυτα μαζι σε μια αθλητρια πιστευω. Ειδα ειχες βαλει κι εσυ φωτο στα hot babes νομιζω, απλα ειπα να επεκταθω λιγο εδω
> (πρεπει να κανω και κανα τοπικ για αντρα μου φαινεται διοτι θα με παρεξηγησουν στο τελος χαχα)



εμείς πάντως δεν σε παρεξηγούμε καθόλου αφού φροντίζεις να μας εμπνέεις ποικιλοτρόπως και με τις δικές σου φωτο αλλα και με αυτές τις κοπέλες που πραγματικα αποτελούν εμπνευση ακόμη και για τον ανδρικό πληθυσμό, σαν γυναίκες αλλα και σαν αθλήτριες  :02. Shock: 

και με αυτό τον τρόπο φροντίζεις να γυμνάζουμε και τα μάτια μας  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
συνέχησε το καλό σου έργο παιδί μου  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Tasos Green

> Ναι ειναι φοβερη, συνδιαζει ομορφια, χαρη, και πολυ καλη μυικοτητα με δυναμη! Σπανιο να βρει κανεις ολα αυτα μαζι σε μια αθλητρια πιστευω. Ειδα ειχες βαλει κι εσυ φωτο στα hot babes νομιζω, απλα ειπα να επεκταθω λιγο εδω
> (πρεπει να κανω και κανα τοπικ για αντρα μου φαινεται διοτι θα με παρεξηγησουν στο τελος χαχα)


 Βανυ δεν πιστευω να σε παρεξηγησει κανενας.... :01. Razz:  ισα ισαι βαλε και αλλες και θα ειμαι τακτικος επισκεπτης στο τοπικ σου!





> εμείς πάντως δεν σε παρεξηγούμε καθόλου αφού φροντίζεις να μας εμπνέεις ποικιλοτρόπως και με τις δικές σου φωτο αλλα και με αυτές τις κοπέλες που πραγματικα αποτελούν εμπνευση ακόμη και για τον ανδρικό πληθυσμό, σαν γυναίκες αλλα και σαν αθλήτριες 
> 
> και με αυτό τον τρόπο φροντίζεις να γυμνάζουμε και τα μάτια μας 
> συνέχησε το καλό σου έργο παιδί μου


 :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Vany πολύ καλή αναφορά! Εγώ ομολογώ δεν την γνώριζα και εντυπωσιάστηκα!  :03. Clap: 

Thanks! ΠΕριμένουμε και παρόμοια συνέχεια! Με γυναίκες ή άντρες.  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## vAnY

:03. Thumb up:  αναμενετε συνεχεια λοιπον....

----------


## -beba-

Μπράβο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Πολύ καλή. :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## isis

more oksana's photos!  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

ωραία γυναίκα και αθλήτρια, ευγε βανεσα.  :03. Clap:

----------


## manos_

καλο το ρωσιδι :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vAnY

> καλο *το ρωσιδι*


ε οχι και ¨ΤΟ".... δεν ειναι δα και πραγμα η υποκειμενο. :01. Sneaky: 

isis thanks για τις φωτο ειναι απιστευτες ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## manos_

> ε οχι και ¨ΤΟ".... δεν ειναι δα και πραγμα η υποκειμενο.
> 
> isis thanks για τις φωτο ειναι απιστευτες !


Αργκω ειναι.Σημασια εχει πως της φερεσε οχι πως την αποκαλεις.

----------


## vAnY

αργκο μπορει να ειναι, αλλα διαβαζουν και γυναικες το συγκεκριμενο τοπικ

----------


## manos_

Δηλαδη εσυ οταν βλεπεις εναν πολυ ωραιο νεο δεν λες τι ωραιος γκομενος ειναι αυτος?το ιδιο ακριβως ειναι

----------


## vAnY

οχι για μενα δεν ειναι το ιδιο να λες "μια ωραια γκομενα/ωραιος γκομενος"(αναφερεσαι στους δυο σαν ανθρωπους θα πεις "αυτος/αυτη") και αλλο "το ρωσιδι" γιατι ειναι σαν να αναφερεσαι σε πραγμα. στο κατω κατω περι ορεξεως κολοκυθοπιτα, αλλα επειδη τυχαινει να ανοιξα το τοπικ και επειδη με πειραξε πολυ αυτη η εκφραση οφειλα να το πω. Δεν κραταω κακια αλλα σε παρακαλω καταλαβε πως μια γυναικα δεν το βλεπει οπως εσεις και μπορει να ενοχληθει.

----------


## giannis64

σεβαστή η παρατήρηση σου βανυ γιατί σαν γυναίκα σίγουρα κάτι θα ξέρεις και θα νιώθεις περισσότερο!!

δεν νομίζω όμως ο Μάνος να το έκανε εσκεμμένα για να προσβάλει!!

άλλωστε όλοι ξέρουμε ότι ο Μάνος το εκτιμά και το θαυμάζει το αντίθετο φύλλο!!

----------


## manos_

Δεκτο και να ξερεις οτι τις γυναικες τις σεβομαι πολλες φορες παραπανω και οσο σεβονται αυτες τον εαυτο τους οταν ξεφευγουν και δεν ειναι γυναικες αλλα κατι αλλο.Τις αγαπαω πολυ βασικα και τις σεβομαι ειναι απλα μια εκφραση που ακουω στον δρομο και μου χει κολησει το ρωσιδι.Αυτο.

----------


## vAnY

> Δεκτο και να ξερεις οτι τις γυναικες τις σεβομαι πολλες φορες παραπανω και οσο σεβονται αυτες τον εαυτο τους οταν ξεφευγουν και δεν ειναι γυναικες αλλα κατι αλλο.Τις αγαπαω πολυ βασικα και τις σεβομαι ειναι απλα μια εκφραση που ακουω στον δρομο και μου χει κολησει το ρωσιδι.Αυτο.


 :03. Thumb up:  οκ

----------


## Andrikos

Φωτογραφημένη από τον καλύτερο 'Ελληνα φωτογράφο

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο στον πατριώτη μας ανέδειξε όμορφα με τον φακό του αυτό το πλάσμα και σαν έλληνας δείχνει ότι έχει αισθητική  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Andrikos

Καθαρά για κινησιολογικούς σκοπούς

----------


## Muscleboss

Τέλεια από όλες τις σκοπιές...  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτες είναι ασκησεις !! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραία εκτέλεση της άσκησης , νομίζω πως όποιες γυναίκες έχουν τα κατάλληλα προσόντα πρέπει να την συμπεριλάβουν στο προγραμμά τους και με την ανάλογη ενδυμασία  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Georges

> ωραία εκτέλεση της άσκησης , νομίζω πως όποιες γυναίκες έχουν τα κατάλληλα προσόντα πρέπει να την συμπεριλάβουν στο προγραμμά τους και με την ανάλογη ενδυμασία


Όταν λες προσόντα;  :01. Mr. Green:  Τα μαλλιά της να υποθέσω;

----------


## beefmeup

τα παπουτσα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τις μασχάλες  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## listen your body

> Καθαρά για κινησιολογικούς σκοπούς


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Steel Fighter

Πω πω πωωωω  :02. Shock:

----------


## NASSER

> Καθαρά για κινησιολογικούς σκοπούς



Ωραια εκτελεση  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Και η αθλητρια ειναι πολυ καλη  :01. Smile:

----------


## duke2gr

πολύ όμορφη η κοπέλα, σπανίως μου αρέσουν οι κοπέλες με έντονη μυϊκότητα, αλλά η συγκεκριμένη είναι hot, πως να το κάνουμε...

----------


## Wolve

Ειναι να την εχεις στο γυμναστηριο σου και καθε μερα να κανει αρσεις θανατου με κοντο σορτσακι  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:   :08. Turtle: 


πολυ καλη απο ολες τις αποψεις  :03. Clap:

----------


## Titanium

> Καθαρά για κινησιολογικούς σκοπούς


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: Θελω να βαλετε ενα emoticon που να λιποθυμάει... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## masistas

Ωραίο topic!  :08. Toast: 

Ας καταθέσω κι εγώ τη συνεισφορά μου. H φίλη της (κακάσχημη κι αυτή) είναι η Ava Cowan....   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Titanium

Πςςςς.Την Ava την εχω φοντο εδω και 2 μηνες και δεν βλεπω να φευγει απο εκει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lef

να ειχα και εγω εναν τετοιο spotter :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## masistas

με τέτοιο spotter όλα σηκώνονται με μεγάλη ευκολία  :08. Turtle:   :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Titanium

> με τέτοιο spotter όλα σηκώνονται με μεγάλη ευκολία


Χαλαρα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Andrikos

Έλα μωρέ οι όμορφες και γυμνασμένες γυναίκες είναι overrated. :01. Mr. Green:  Μπρόκολο και κοτόπουλο να υπάρχει και η ζωή είναι ωραία (not).

----------


## Wolve

> Έλα μωρέ οι όμορφες και γυμνασμένες γυναίκες είναι overrated. Μπρόκολο και κοτόπουλο να υπάρχει και η ζωή είναι ωραία (not).


Πλακα πλακα κοτοπουλο + μπροκολο = :02. Love:  ερωτας...




> με τέτοιο spotter όλα σηκώνονται με μεγάλη ευκολία


οι ασκησεις γενικοτερα βγαινουν χωρις χερια   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Qlim4X



----------


## Stella

Kutler και Oksana... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: !!!

----------


## pan0z

αυτη ναι ειναι εμπνευση!

----------


## sobral

Eντυπωσιακή παρουσίαση όπως πάντα.

----------


## marvin

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: Παρα πολυ καλη!!!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## morgoth

νταξει, τι κορμι ειναι αυτο... :03. Bowdown:

----------


## SHRED

Άντε γεια...

----------


## marvin

:08. Turtle:

----------


## marvin

[YOUTUBE=MZikSkh9PTk&feature=player_embedded#!]MZikSkh9PTk&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

----------


## gym

Απο τις πιο αγαπημενες αθλητριες,διατηρει θηλυκοτητα,μυικοτητα,ευλιγισια σε μεγαλο βαθμο...τι να πει κανεις γι αυτην την
 ΑΘΛΗΤΡΙΑ! :03. Clap:

----------


## marvin

[YOUTUBE=Qdq4toeKT4w&feature=related]Qdq4toeKT4w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE] :08. Turtle:

----------


## marvin

[YOUTUBE=zqKLReASp-A&feature=related]zqKLReASp-A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE] :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

To you-tube μου εχει κολησει στο 1.40''..στο 1.58''..στο 2.15''...χαλια χαλια αυτη η κοπελα.. :01. Razz:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Goddess  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## vagg

νομιζω αγγιζει την τελειοτητα για τα δικα μου γουστα

----------


## marvin

:08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: Και για τα δικα μου λεμε!!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## vagg

εε ενταξει και εσυ εκει κοντα στην τελειοτητα εισαι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Miss Fit

> [YOUTUBE=Qdq4toeKT4w&feature=related]Qdq4toeKT4w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Φοβερη, μαλλον θα πρέπει να ξανασκευτω το θεμα με τις διατάσεις ....(αγαπημένο κομματι.)

----------


## Specter

> φιλε την βλεπώ καθε μέρα εδω και 1 μίνα ... Η κοπέλα είναι ταλέντο


Καλουτσικια είναι δεν λέω τι λες για αυτην που βρήκα μολις τώρα?

Oksana Grishina

----------


## marvin

:08. Turtle:

----------


## grtech

:02. Cyclops:   :02. Love:   :02. Cyclops:

----------


## Nastya

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ntQ...feature=relmfu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIPHqCJGE5w

----------


## Miss Fit

Wow!!!Ειδικα το πρωτο βιντεο  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μου 'πεσε το σαγόνι... :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Τι βλεπουν τα ματακια μου μανούλαμ? :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Γυναικαρα,αν και λιγο "σκληρη" εδω στην αγωνιστικη κατασταση,αναμενομενο νταξ.

----------


## marvin

Στελακιε μας εκανες ζημια!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## goldenera

2η θέση στο Μρ.Ο μόλις πριν λίγο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Φωτογραφήθηκαν μαζί, για τα μάτια μας μόνο  :01. Razz:  
Αναμένουμε τη δημοσίευση του επίσημου υλικού, σίγουρα θα μας εντυπωσιάσουν. 







Απανωτά εγκεφαλικά!  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Dreiko

ρε συ στελιο,αυτες ετσι τριγυρναν στο γυμναστηριο?!!!!θα τρελαθουμε.... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Fataoulas

> ρε συ στελιο,αυτες ετσι τριγυρναν στο γυμναστηριο?!!!!θα τρελαθουμε....




Που ειναι αυτο το γυμναστηριο μα παω? 
Ας ημουν εκει μεσα εκεινη τη στιγμη, και ας ημουν αλτηρακι  :01. ROFL:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

http://videos.bodybuilding.com/video/101442/Top-3-Fitness-Routines-Oksana-Grishina--2012-Olympia

To ατομικό ποζάρισμα του ομορφοκόριτσου.  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Blast

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Stella

Στο 2ο και 3ο βίντεο πόσο μεγάλη διαφορά κάνει λίγο ποσοστό λίπους παραπάνω σε σχεση με την αγωνιστική της κατασταση!
Απίθανη!!!

----------


## grtech



----------


## grtech



----------


## Fataoulas

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

 :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:

----------


## magdaline

σίγουρα πρότυπο.. κάτι τέτοιες κοπέλες βλέπω και λέω δε θα φτάσω ποτέ σε τέτοιο επίπεδο..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> σίγουρα πρότυπο.. κάτι τέτοιες κοπέλες βλέπω και λέω δε θα φτάσω ποτέ σε τέτοιο επίπεδο..


αυτα όμως να μην τα λέτε εδω μέσα και τα διαβάζω και γω γιατι ξέρεις τι είναι να διαβάζω αυτα τα απαισιόδοξα και ενω ξέρω και έχω δεί στα σχεδόν 30 χρόνια που ασχολούμε με το ββ περιπτώσεις γυναικών που όχι απλα δεν φαινόταν να τόχουν αλλα έλεγες ποτε δεν θα φτιαχτεί αυτη η γυναίκα .

και όμως όχι απλα ήταν χοντρες και αδυνάτησαν αλλα κατέβηκαν και σε αγώνες και κέρδισαν τίτλους και μάλιστα τις θαυμάζετε κιόλας , ενα έτσι γρήγορο παράδειγμα που είχα αναφέρει και πρίν μερικές μερες είναι η χριστίνα η γώγου και πόσες δεκάδες περιπτώσεις ελληνίδων και ξένων αθλητριών γνωρίζω , που μπορεί να μην ήταν όλες παχουλές αλλα δεν φαινόταν και το τι εξέλιξη θα είχαν και όμως βγάλαν μάτια 

και η τραγική ειρωνεία είναι ότι δεν θέλει και τόσο κόπο ή μάλλον σχεδόν με τον ίδιο κόπο ,που κάποια παιδεύετε να βγεί στην παραλία , αλλα με διαφορετικό τρόπο και ούτε τα ψηρίζουν με το φαγητό τόσο όσο νομίζετε , ρίχνουν αλήτικο φαγητό , αλλα είπαμε έχουν και τον τρόπο .

ενα καλό καλούπι να έχει σκελετό δηλαδή με αναλογίες και εκεί πάνω όλα χτίζονται , τα κιλά απλα φεύγουν οι μυς χτίζονται , γι αυτο λέω και η υποδομη είναι βασικός παράγων , το λίπος καίγετε και ενα όμορφο πρόσωπο χρειάζετε γιατι στην γυναίκα μετράει αυτο  και για να δέσει το γλυκό το άλλο συστατικό είναι θέληση και πειθαρχεία .

τωρα θα πεί κανείς γιατι κάποιες παιδεύονται και δεν βγάζουν αυτη την σκληράδα ? ενω το γυναικείο σώμα απο την φύση του ορμονικά δεν τόχει? πολύ απλα το κάνουν να τόχει , λίγο μαρμελάδα και όλα είναι εφικτά .
οπότε να μην μιζεριάζετε και να καταλάβετε όταν κάποιες πολεμάνε με λέιζερ που πάτε ρε καραμήτραινες με τα καριοφύλια ? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Aggelikh



----------


## Fratsou

:02. Shock:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Blast



----------


## sTeLaKoS

Προπόνηση χορού, 2013. Αυτά τα ποδια.....  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## dorita

δεν εχω λογια......... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

το κορμι της ειναι τελειο!!ωραια μυικοτητα, γραμμωση, αναλογιες!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Οκsana με τον Shawn Ray στο πρόσφατο FIBO :02. Shock:

----------


## noz1989

Γυναικαρα!!!! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## gretyl666

πρότυπο !!

----------


## Polyneikos

Eκτός ότι νίκησε την κατηγορία Fitness στο Arnold Classic,τα "σπάσε" με το ατομικό της η Oksana  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

βλέποντας το βίντεο με το ατομικό της , λές πραγματικα η κοπέλα είναι διαφήμιση του γυναικείου ββ στην λάιτ μορφή του , βγάζει τρομερή ενέργεια και φυσική κατάσταση και δεν είναι απλα ένα σωμα μόνο φιγούρα , αλλα φαίνετε η δουλεια και η προσπάθεια που κάνει για να παρουσιαστεί έτσι 

έτσι πρέπει να εμφανίζονται όλοι οι αθλητες του ββ , άντρες και γυναίκες , με ζωντάνια και φυσική κατάσταση , πέρα απο την ομορφια και αισθητική δείχνει ότι δεν έγινε τυχαία έτσι , αλλα και το είχε και δούλεψε σκληρά , αφού η ρουτίνα της θυμίζει χορεύτρια , ενοργανίστρια και αθλήτρια του φίτνες  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## goldenera

Χάρμα ιδέσθαι :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η Οksana κέρδισε πάλι τις εντυπώσεις με το μοναδικό της ποζάρισμα στο Arnold Classic 2016*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Aντε Γειά !!  ποζάρισμα αθλητικό δυναμικό  με ρυθμό χορό και ένταση , όπως ταιριάζει σε γυναίκα του επιπέδου της , αν βαθμολογούταν για την χορογραφία και σαν βαθμό δυσκολίας και εκεί σίγουρα θα είναι πρώτη και φαντάζομαι για να βγάζει τετοια χορογραφία ίσως να είχε ασχοληθεί παλιότερα με ενόργανη η ρυθμική γυμναστική , πάντως ωραίο σόου και δικαιολογημένα ενθουσίασε το κοινό  :02. Shock:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Oksana, πάντα έμπνευση!

----------


## Polyneikos

Μετά από δύο χρόνια απουσίας, η 4 φορές Ms Olympia Fitness Oksana Grishina θα επιστρέψει στη σκηνή το 2020 στο Οlympia !

----------


## Muscleboss

Wow! ήταν πολύ καλή για να μην επιστρέψει.... για να δούμε

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα η κοπέλα είναι έμπνευση γιατι έχει την μυικότητα που απαιτεί η Μίς Ολύμπια αλλα και αισθητική και τωρα μένει να δούμε αν θα ξαναεμφανιστει σε κορυφαία κατάσταση όπως την ξέρουμε  :03. Thumb up:

----------

